# Pyeonchang Olympics



## acparsons (Jan 27, 2018)

Just booked my Olympic trip. Will anyone else go to the Olympics this year?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 28, 2018)

Oh, how I wish! I loved the year I spent in Korea. The people are so friendly and interesting.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Feb 2, 2018)

Wow, how exciting! It would be truly amazing to see people from all around the world celebrating their countries athletes and their country pride!
Lucky you. What sports will you be attending?


----------



## acparsons (Feb 9, 2018)

I'd never thought I'd be able to go to the Olympics. I'll be attending the luge. The great thing about Korea is that we can get anywhere in the country in a few hours.


----------

